# Resealing shower tray



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

I am resealing the shower tray in my Chausson but cannot easily access an area behind the loo (Thetford C-200). Does anyone know if the swivelling toilet bowl can easily be removed and if so how? Sure would make the job a whole lot easier.

Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It can be Ray. There is a link to the download for the manual on my recent thread kindly provided by someone. I didn't need to remove mine but you can see what holds it in place. Half a mo and I will post a link to it, Alan.

See Dave/Penguin's post half way down the page here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102659-.html


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Toilet bowl removal*

Alan,

Thanks. It's a-comin off tomorrow!

Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers Ray, let us know how it goes please in case anyone else ever needs to remove theirs, Alan.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Success via another route*

Alan,

Well, it's done, but not how I'd thought I was going to attack it i.e. by removing the toilet bowl. Having found the brackets to release the toilet bowl in the top of the cassette locker I thought I'd have another try at getting my hand down between the bowl and the wall. Releasing the bowl entails removing the screws holding the brackets and also disconnecting the water supply pipe to the bowl. Shirt sleeves up and I could just about manage to reach the offending area with a bare arm, so thought I'd give it a go that way before starting to dis-assemble stuff.

Now, I've got some really ace new general purpose sealant from Unibond called Easy Finish - interior or exterior use. It says to smooth it with a round wet tool - well, I've got eight of those plus two thumbs! So, put sealant on finger, place along joint and it goes in like a dream. Wet finger, gently run it along sealant to smooth it and job done. The tube says it's good for 35 years so it'll probably see me out.

Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Ray. I thought about removing mine to do a repair the other week and decided that if there was any way to work round it that would be better so I did manage to find another way. It's not really very handy to remove I think, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would it be worth getting some expanding foam under the tray to give it a bit of support and maybe stop it all happening again.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Kev,

I've actually two seperate problems. The sealant around the edge of the tray is parting company from the tray/wall gap due to old age and I have a small vertical crack in the shower tray 'wall'. My recommendation for the latter (short of tray replacement) is the solvent adhesive that plumbers use on outside waste pipes although I wouldn't care to use use for a crack in the tray 'base' - the bit you stand on. I've also 'sealed' vertical cracks with a hot soldering iron, but again not in anything load bearing.

You are I think spot on about providing trays with better support. Perhaps we should tell the manufacturers?

Ray


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

rayhook said:


> I am resealing the shower tray in my Chausson but cannot easily access an area behind the loo (Thetford C-200). Does anyone know if the swivelling toilet bowl can easily be removed and if so how? Sure would make the job a whole lot easier.
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray,

I have been fitting bathrooms for a living for 4 years and come across this problem occasionally, you can buy sealant with a swivel nozzle which sometimes helps or in desperation I have fitted a small bore flexible pipe, got a mate to operate the gun and used that especially if the seal cannot be seen but you can reach it.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Wet finger*

TickTok,

Yup, I can see that some car windscreen washer piping attached to the (uncut) nozzle of a tube of sealant would reach those 'difficult' places. Had I not discovered the latest Unibond offering - see above - I wouldn't have been able to use my 'wet finger' approach so easily. I'll keep your idea for future use - thanks.

I would like to add here that a decent sealant gun makes a world of difference. I'm using a Power Pro - not cheap but so much easier. Beware - Screwfix have their own version of Power Pro and it's nothing like the real thing (but it is cheap). Pay the extra, you'll be glad you did.

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Wet finger*



rayhook said:


> I'm using a Power Pro - not cheap but so much easier. Beware - Screwfix have their own version of Power Pro and it's nothing like the real thing.
> 
> Ray


I had a look at the power Pro gun, and it seems to be essentially like any other gun, and I have one like that.

Can you tell us what makes the Power pro better than the rest, I've two bath rooms and a kitchen to fit so, anything which helps is OK by me.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Power Pro*

Kev,

Quite simply the ease with which it extrudes the sealant. The force required is a fraction of that for other guns I have and the 'trigger' is comfortable in the hand. The Screwfix one is the same but the part that takes the most strain is plastic and breaks under not much pressure. The genuine item is solid metal - I have two of them, one living in the m/h. Oh yes, and it takes the longer 400ml(?) tubes of sealant. Bought the latest one on eBay for about £11 delivered.

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Power Pro*



rayhook said:


> Kev,
> 
> Quite simply the ease with which it extrudes the sealant. The force required is a fraction of that for other guns I have and the 'trigger' is comfortable in the hand. The Screwfix one is the same but the part that takes the most strain is plastic and breaks under not much pressure. The genuine item is solid metal - I have two of them, one living in the m/h. Oh yes, and it takes the longer 400ml(?) tubes of sealant. Bought the latest one on eBay for about £11 delivered.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray,

Amazon has them at £8 too. Can't see why you have to be 18 though :roll: :roll: see pic.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*The real McCoy*

Kev,

That looks like the baby. At the price it's fine, you'll find them elsewhere over £20. Now, whatever could you do mischievous with a gun like this and a tube of 'I can't believe it's not nails'??? Would it make any difference if you're over 18?

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The real McCoy*



rayhook said:


> Kev,
> 
> That looks like the baby. At the price it's fine, you'll find them elsewhere over £20. Now, whatever could you do mischievous with a gun like this and a tube of 'I can't believe it's not nails'??? Would it make any difference if you're over 18?
> 
> Ray


Answers on a post cared (or this thread) :wink: :wink:


----------

